# Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2011)

*Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## XXTREME (22. Dezember 2011)

*Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Also dieses "Angebot" ist nun wirklich zu teuer, SSD hin oder her . "Phenom"  wenn´s wenigstens einer wäre !!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

In der Liste unter dem Artikel steht zudem, dass der "AMD Phenom II X4 960T" verbaut wäre, was natürlich schöner wäre, sich aber mit dem Artikel beißt.

Da mein Foren-Titel aber inzwischen auch der Wirklichkeit entspricht, ist das Angebot für mich persönlich ohnehin wenig interessant.


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Die CPU finde ich auch wenig interessant.


----------



## -NTB- (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Also dieses "Angebot" ist nun wirklich zu teuer, SSD hin oder her . "Phenom"  wenn´s wenigstens einer wäre !!


 

bei der überschrift dachte ich nur geil und mir kam der i5 2400 im sinn sowie ne 6970.......  

komisch find ich mal abgesehen von der cpu leistung......wo rauskam das diese cpu nur ein "beschnittener phenom ist" , lästerte pcgh über amds strategie, bzw klärte due user so auf, wie es sich eig. auch gehöhrt....  wäre ja auch ******* wenn ich mir einen porsche kaufe und in disem ist ein vw-polo motor.....aber jetzt wird der eingebaut....^^

zitat" Performance bietet, sollten Sie einen Blick auf den PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition "

ihr bekommt den bestimmt besonders günstig  sowie die umschreibung 4-core zar richtig ist, unwissende.....naja, ein schelm wer böses denkt, iwie muss ja jeder sein täglich brot verdienen 

naja, ich finde ja, baut lieber ne 800€ mühle mit nem i5 2400, oder nem  ph 2  x6......sowie ner gtx 560ti 448 oder 6950......


----------



## Baer.nap (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Also nen gehäuselüfter wär vlt angebracht gewesen die paar euro da


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Der i5-2400 wäre absolut ok bei dem Preis.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> In der Liste unter dem Artikel steht zudem, dass der "AMD Phenom II X4 960T" verbaut wäre, was natürlich schöner wäre, sich aber mit dem Artikel beißt.
> 
> Da mein Foren-Titel aber inzwischen auch der Wirklichkeit entspricht, ist das Angebot für mich persönlich ohnehin wenig interessant.


Der 840er ist EOL, daher haben wir kurzfristig auf den besseren 960T gewechselt, wurde nun auch im Artikel korrigiert.



Baer.nap schrieb:


> Also nen gehäuselüfter wär vlt angebracht gewesen die paar euro da


Vorne befindet sich ein Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## XXTREME (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der 840er ist EOL, daher haben wir kurzfristig auf den besseren 960T gewechselt, wurde nun auch im Artikel korrigiert.


 

Na das hört sich doch schon einmal besser an ... der 840er ist ein übler Witz, der 960T dagegen ist ne super CPU . Jetzt passt das so für runde 700€ . Einen hab ich noch: Warum keine 128GB SSD ??


----------



## Midguard (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Was für eine Frage, die kannst du doch selber beantworten.


----------



## Lan_Party (24. Dezember 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:
			
		

> Na das hört sich doch schon einmal besser an ... der 840er ist ein übler Witz, der 960T dagegen ist ne super CPU . Jetzt passt das so für runde 700€ . Einen hab ich noch: Warum keine 128GB SSD ??



In der Überschrift steht 90gb SSD.


----------



## maxichec (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Hallo.

Ich weis PCGH macht sich mühe aber ist das die ALTERNATE die so Dreistig ist??? 
Also ich komme trotz besseren Ausstattung um 65€ günstiger zum Ziel 

Mfg Maximilian




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Dafür ist der PCGH-PC schon zusammen gebaut etc.

Ist zwar für unser eins nicht von Bedeutung aber es gibt genug Leute, die das nicht können/wollen.


----------



## Sauerland (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



-NTB- schrieb:


> bei der überschrift dachte ich nur geil und mir kam der i5 2400 im sinn sowie ne 6970.......
> 
> komisch find ich mal abgesehen von der cpu leistung......wo rauskam das diese cpu nur ein "beschnittener phenom ist" , lästerte pcgh über amds strategie, bzw klärte due user so auf, wie es sich eig. auch gehöhrt....  wäre ja auch ******* wenn ich mir einen porsche kaufe und in disem ist ein vw-polo motor.....aber jetzt wird der eingebaut....^^
> 
> ...


 
Na was hast du denn für ein Problem mit der CPU.

Der 960T ist eigentlich der Abfall aus der Tuban Serie, falls nicht bekannt. Hier wurden halt 2 Kerne abgeschaltet, weil wohl nicht zu hundert Prozent O.K.. Heraus gekommen ist halt ein ehemaliger 6-Kerner der jetzt als 4-Kerner vermarktet wird. Wie man bei P3n nachlesen kann, sind die Nutzer dieser CPU sehr zufrieden mit den erreichten Ergebnissen. Sie soll sich erfreulich gut übertackten lassen (über 4 Ghz) und bei manchen lassen sich dann auch noch je nach Board zumindest 1 weitere Kern aktivieren. Da gibt es Leute die nun einen 5-Kerner mit 4Ghz ihr eigen nennen. Selbst wenn kein zusätzlicher Kern machbar sein sollte, dann dürfte die CPU immer noch ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben, da man ja noch kräftig übertackten kann.

Dazu kommt bei dem Rechner dann noch eine SSD, die für´s Betriebssystem wohl allemal ausreichend ist. Meine 128Gig m4 Crucial ist noch nicht mal zur hälfte belegt, deshalb dürfte eine 90Gig auch ausreichend sein. Bezüglich der Graka einer ATI 6870 dürfte es wohl auch nichts zu bemängeln geben, schafft die doch locker aktuelle Spiele.



Frohe Weihnachten
Gruß


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

@ Daniel: Danke erstmal für den Hinweis, Daniel. 



XXTREME schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch schon einmal besser an ... der 840er ist ein übler Witz, der 960T dagegen ist ne super CPU . Jetzt passt das so für runde 700€ . Einen hab ich noch: Warum keine 128GB SSD ??


 
Einen üblen Witz würde ich es jetzt nicht nennen. Hat halt keinen L3-Cache, dafür von Haus aus 200 MHz mehr. Ich freu mich allerdings auch über den 960T, da der dank offenen Multis natürlich locker erhöht werden kann und (meiner Vermutung nach) trotzdem noch leicht gekühlt werden kann.

Naja, und warum "nur" 90 GB? Reicht für die meisten wohl aus und kostet weniger. Gäbe es mehr attraktive Angebote um die 80-100 GB bei SSDs würde ich persönlich mich in erster Linie dort umschauen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

90G SSd sind arsch Eng
Ich habe eine 120GB SSd drin und diese ist allein nur die grundinstallation (altes betriebsystem) ~64GB groß.Eine Neu instalation braucht bei mir optimiert cmp... ~22GB ohne benutzerdaten(savegame dokumente)
naja ich muss bald auch nee neuinstallation machen (leider wegen vista support ende april 2012).Und da installiere ich, sehr wahrscheinlich vista buissness 64 .
wieso vista?, nun win 7 hatt einige dinge nicht mehr und es laufen ein beachtlicher teil meiner Spiele nicht mehr.
Und das geht garnicht, ich habe alles versucht aber einige Games laufen nicht. Und genau das Störrt mich an Win 7 zumal mir zusätlich der Strahlende desktop nervt sowie die fehlende symbolleisten am desktoprand fehlt.
Ich brauch meinen arbeitsplatzt mit allen laufwerken am desktoprand.Schneller an den HDD kommt man nicht ran.

Nun ich erwarte mal die win 8 beta und hoffe auf ein schlankes gutes System mit diversen virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten.Und keine abwärtzkompaktiblitätsprobleme. bis hinab zu win 2000.
Ich will zudem den 16bit modus als kompaktiblitätsmodus. in 64 bit system drin haben sowie win xp kernel emu und host zugriff auf die hardware (GPU) im virtuellen PC


----------



## lalaker (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich finde, dass ist ein sehr gut ausgewogener Gaming-PC, der für die meisten Spiele absolut reicht. Hinten noch einen 12 cm Lüfter rein, die CPU auf 3,6 Ghz übertakten und man hat ein feines System.

Die SSD sollte für das Nötigste locker reichen und ich kenne niemanden, der seinen Steam-Ordner auf der SSD hat


----------



## Sauerland (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



byaliar schrieb:


> 90G SSd sind arsch Eng
> Ich habe eine 120GB SSd drin und diese ist allein nur die grundinstallation (altes betriebsystem) ~64GB groß.Eine Neu instalation braucht bei mir optimiert cmp... ~22GB ohne benutzerdaten(savegame dokumente)
> naja ich muss bald auch nee neuinstallation machen (leider wegen vista support ende april 2012).Und da installiere ich, sehr wahrscheinlich vista buissness 64 .
> wieso vista?, nun win 7 hatt einige dinge nicht mehr und es laufen ein beachtlicher teil meiner Spiele nicht mehr.
> ...


 
Na ich find ein Optimaler Tread.

Du bemängelst die SSD, aber sagst gleichzeitig das du bei Vista bleiben willst.

Na dann mal viel Vergnügen. Offensichtlich ist dir die einfache Handhabung von Windows 7 im Umgang mit SSD entgangen, da die dort automatisch unterstützt werden.

Bei Vista dürftest du ja so einiges von Hand bei deiner SSD (Installation) korregiert haben. Dieses Wissen setze ich bei den Käufern dieser Rechner eben nicht automatisch voraus. Im besonderen der fehlende Trim Befehl unter Vista.

Darüber hinaus kann ich den Kommentar so mancher User keineswegs nachvollziehen, dass eine SSD kleiner als 120/128GB zu klein ist.

Ich hab auf meinem Rechner seit einigen Monaten eine Curicul m4 120 und die ist bisher nur bis zu einem drittel belegt. Belegt bedeutet hier mit unzähligen Arbeitsprogrammen (Buchhaltung,CAD/Grafik/Office etc.) sowie Windows 7 und dennoch hab ich 80GB frei, womit also noch locker das eine oder andere Spiel platz finden könnte.

Es ist mir deshalb ein Rätsel, wozu manche User unbedingt SSD´s mit mehr als 120/128GB verlangen.

Übrigens hab ich mir jetzt auch aufgrund der unzähligen positiven Forenberichte von Usern einen 960T bestellt und werde meinen alten Phenom (945) incl. System (Borad/Speicher etc.) in einem anderen Geschäftsrechner weiter leben lassen, den ich in den nächsten Wochen für einen Bekannten aufbaue, weil der dringend einen neunen günstigen aber auch soliden Rechner braucht um seinen alten Athlon welcher mit der heutigen Software eben nicht mehr ausreichend zurecht kommt (1-Kerner mit 1GB Speicher) aus zu mustern.

Der 960T kostet weniger (für 107,-€ + Versand) als stärkere Phenom X4 (965 oder gar alle 6-Kerner), läßt sich laut unzähligen Berichten locker auf 4Ghz und mehr übertakten und man kann ggf. auch die 2 Kerne abgeschalteten Kerne wieder freischalten, womit er wieder zum ursprünglichen 6-Kerner würde, welcher vergleichweise mehr als 160,-€ kostet. Letzteres ist allerdings abhängig vom Board (Freischaltmöglichkeit) und von der Qualität der CPU selbst, also reine Glücksache.

Trotzdem ein Versuch Wert und als Übergangslösung bis zum Piledriver, der dann hoffentlich mehr Desktop-Leistung bringt als der jetzige Bulldozer keine schlechte Ausweichlösung, da mir das ganze im Endeffekt noch nicht mal was kosten wird.


Gruß


----------



## Blutengel (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung auch sehr gelungen 

Mehr braucht man echt kaum, außer man betreibt Bild/ Filmbearbeitung, ist Benchmarkgeil oder hat ein überzogenes Verhältnis zu Spieleleistungen


----------



## derP4computer (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zusammenstellung auch sehr gelungen
> 
> Mehr braucht man echt kaum, außer man betreibt Bild/ Filmbearbeitung, ist Benchmarkgeil oder hat ein überzogenes Verhältnis zu Spieleleistungen


 Sehe ich auch so, ist für mich erst mal ein Poller an dem man Festmachen kann.


----------



## Sauerland (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Also dieses "Angebot" ist nun wirklich zu teuer, SSD hin oder her . "Phenom"  wenn´s wenigstens einer wäre !!


 
Na, ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

Seit Wochenanfang besitze ich nun auch einen AMD Phenom x4 960T.

Selbstverständlich sofort eingebaut um zu sehen, ob er sich freischalten läßt. Was soll ich sagen, UCC aktiviert und schon lief er als 6-Kerner.

Ein weiterer kleiner Test am jetzigen Wochenende zeigte dann was so in "wohlgemerkt" dieser CPU wohl so schlummert. Der Teiler von x15 über x16 über x17 ja bis x19 ohne Probleme durchlaufen bei Standart VCore. Schwups den Cinebench angeschmissen und sogar bessere Werte als mit dem FX-8150 bei 3,6GHz erreicht.

Also ich möchte mal behaupten, dass der PCGH Rechner sicherlich kein schlechtes Angebot darstellt. Dies vor allem, wenn man sich in den Foren mal umschaut und sieht, wie gut dieser Prozessor allgemein läuft. Entweder kommen die user damit locker auf 4Ghz und mehr oder er schafft es sogar (je nach Board) sich als 6-Kerner freischalten zu lassen.

Hinzu kommt bei diesem Angebot auch noch eine SSD, wie auch bei meinem Rechner, was das ganze auch noch kräftig unterstützt.


Gruß


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Das mit dem 6-Kerner freischalten ist aber auch nicht garantiert. Nicht ohne Grund wurde der 960t kein x6. 

Allgemein ist das System gut zusammengestellt und dürfte durchaus interessant für Spieler/User werden, die nicht selber schrauben wollen.

MfG


----------



## maxichec (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Und mit freischalten Erlischt die Garantie!


----------



## ThomKreu (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Kann man das blaue Licht des Gehäuses, bzw. des Lüfters eigentlich irgendwie ausschalten?


----------



## Sauerland (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Das mit dem 6-Kerner freischalten ist aber auch nicht garantiert. Nicht ohne Grund wurde der 960t kein x6.
> 
> Allgemein ist das System gut zusammengestellt und dürfte durchaus interessant für Spieler/User werden, die nicht selber schrauben wollen.
> 
> MfG


 

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo ich behauptet hätte, dass man jeden x4 960T zum 6-Kerner freischalten kann. Die Rede ist allenfalls davon das dies kein schlechter Proz. ist, weil halt die Möglichkeit besteht, diesen zum 6-Kerner freizuschalten.

Ein Blick in diverse Foren zeigt letztendlich das dies offenbar sehr sehr häufig gelingt, immer vorausgesetzt man hat ein passendes Board für solch eine Aktion. Selbst wenn man keinen 6-Kerner freischalten kann, läßt sich diese CPU im Gegenzug sehr gut übertakten, was für Spieler wiederum von Vorteil ist.

Selbst die PCGH spricht für diese CPU eine Empfehlung aus.


Gruß


----------



## Sauerland (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



maxichec schrieb:


> Und mit freischalten Erlischt die Garantie!


 
Na dann sag mir mal, wer feststellen will ob ich die CPU freigeschaltet habe.

Das Freischalten einer CPU ist etwas ganz anderes als das übertakten. 

Zum freischalten kann man ganz einfach sagen, mit einem passenden Board geht es oder es geht nicht. Übertakten hingegen kann man fasst jede CPU. Die eine etwas mehr als die andere und wenn man es übertreibt, schmort sie halt durch oder nimmt entsprechenden Schaden. Diesen kann man allerdings schon nachweisen.

Das freischalten von Kernen, die von Haus aus nicht funktionieren sollten, hinterläßt da wohl nichts. Entweder die funktionieren oder nicht.

Kombiniert mal jedoch beides, dann könnte man seitens AMD natürlich wieder entsprechendes bezüglich dem übertakten dankt der erhöhten VCore feststellen, vorausgesetzt man hat es übertrieben.

Mit dem freischalten der ggf. brachliegenden zwei weiteren Kerne verliert man keine Garantie, den deren Funktion ist ja eben nicht garantiert, mangels Funktionsfähigkeit.


Gruß


----------



## siru (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



ThomKreu schrieb:


> Kann man das blaue Licht des Gehäuses, bzw. des Lüfters eigentlich irgendwie ausschalten?


 ohh da hat jemand Skyline gesehen und angst vor blauem licht 

habe mir vor einer Woche auch den 960t und das asrock 960 extreme3 geholt und BAM, für knapp etwas über 100 euro, nen 6 kerner der auch läuft. erstmal nur auf 3.2 Ghz
Ist aber auch glückssache ob der 5. und 6. kern freizuschalten ist bzw. funzt.

Für 719 euro ist der preis ok, wenn man auf selber zusammenbauen keine lust hat


----------



## AmdNator (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zusammenstellung auch sehr gelungen
> 
> Mehr braucht man echt kaum, außer man betreibt Bild/ Filmbearbeitung, ist Benchmarkgeil oder hat ein überzogenes Verhältnis zu Spieleleistungen



Entlich mal einer der auch meiner Meinung ist das so ein system dicke reicht....


----------



## michelthemaster (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



AmdNator schrieb:


> Entlich mal einer der auch meiner Meinung ist das so ein system dicke reicht....


 
Hey, bin auch der gleichen Meinung  Nur zum zocken eine super Zusammenstellung.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## XXTREME (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Na, ich kann mich nicht beklagen.
> 
> Seit Wochenanfang besitze ich nun auch einen AMD Phenom x4 960T.
> 
> ...




Ey du Troll, ich sprach vom vorher verbauten möchtegern Phenom der eigentlich ein Athlon II x4 ist und nicht vom jetzt verbauten 960T. Hättest du meinen Post danach gelesen wäre es vielleicht sogar dir aufgefallen.


----------



## ThomKreu (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

Kann man das blaue Licht denn nun asuchalten oder nicht?
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Nur 719 Euro und bald verfügbar: PCGH-Gaming-PC SSD+4Core-Edition: Phenom II X4 840 + Radeon HD 6870 + 90-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*



ThomKreu schrieb:


> Kann man das blaue Licht denn nun asuchalten oder nicht?
> Danke für die Antwort!



Was für ein blaues Licht? Beim Video wurde nur eine blaue Lampe zum Filmen verwendet.


----------

